
Making travel planning less stressful this holiday season - asmosoinio
https://blog.google/topics/travel/making-travel-planning-less-stressful-holiday-season/
======
asmosoinio
Google seems to have some serious AI built in the UI to help with booking the
cheapest flight. I wonder how complex this will be in practice.

